# Alfine SL-S500 Shifter - Brake Lever Options



## jatatoo (Aug 16, 2009)

Got the new rapidfire shifter in a packaged deal with a Nexus 8 premium hub and roller brake. Short of modifying the OGD and running a v-brake lever inboard, should I run the right lever outboard, or just get a shifter with integrated lever? Looks like the outboard position may be awkward and takes up alot of space on the backsweep bars. Any suggestions on the specific lever - LBS suggested Nexus BL-IM65 - is also appreciated....thanks for the help, 
Jim


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I switched from the Avid levers to Shimanos when I changed to Alfine. Gripshift or trigger, the Avid lever's clamping bolt interferes with the Shimano's shifter and compromises placement.


----------



## jatatoo (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks - got a pic of your setup w/the SL-S500?


----------



## jatatoo (Aug 16, 2009)

*For anyone who cares/FYI *

This is a response from a similar post I made on the hubstripping forum.
http://hubstripping.wordpress.com/alfine-shimano/

"Hi Jim/jatatoo,
Do you have the Alfine shifter yet? It is functionally the same as all the Shimano Rapidfire shifters for the last 20 years or so, meaning, it is designed to work in conjunction with + independently of the brake lever. The gear display doesn't conflict with the brake lever if the shifter is mounted properly, inside the brake lever. (and you'd have to search long and hard to find a v-brake lever that will NOT work with it). Having separate shift and brake levers allows you to adjust both for the application, (type of riding,etc.) and preference of the rider (reach,hand size, etc). Many riders prefer this adaptability, and separate adjustment of the brake and shift levers. On the other hand, using a "one-piece" brake+shifter design (Shimano mtn STI) as is seen frequently on Nexave or Nexus as you mentioned, doesn't allow this - you are stuck with the shifter position relative to the brake lever as it comes out of the box. Most of the time, for most people, this works fine, but if you don't like how it feels, you are stuck with it because the shifter can't be moved relative to the brake lever.

Apart from all that, the Alfine right shifter is well made, works well with v-brake, cantilever, and hydraulic brake levers, and the gear display is designed to not conflict with any typical handlebar/shifter setups. And the Nexus 8 has been proven many times since its introduction to be a sound reliable choice. So be assured you have a good shifter/ hub combination that should give many years of great riding. Hope this helps."


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I used a hacksaw and grinder to take off the display on my Alfine trigger, now running an Avid Speed Dial lever with 1-finger braking.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I didn't want to hack so I switched from the Avid mech levers to the Shimano BL-M511 mech levers (no pic with trigger, now I'm running the Nexus grip shift, same issue):
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9641&category=350


----------



## jatatoo (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, I saw the thread on the OGD surgery, but that was not an option - this build is for my wife  Thanks for the info though...and also on the lever - looks like it may be a better match for the Afine trigger.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

jatatoo said:


> ...looks like it may be a better match for the Afine trigger.


It is, I have a Alfine trigger too (not using it presently, turns out I'm a gripshift guy), exact same issue. The gear indicator window interferes with the Avid lever's attachment bolt. I prefer the Shimano levers with BB7 calipers, they feel nicer when 1 finger braking.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

the window on the trigger pisses me off. aside from being useless, it makes a vibrating noise when i ride (that i fxed by shoving a gorilla tape shim between the window and the bar). i am running trigger + hbar + speed dials. the trigger makes it hard to wrap my hand around the bar.



anthony.delorenzo said:


> I used a hacksaw and grinder to take off the display on my Alfine trigger, now running an Avid Speed Dial lever with 1-finger braking.


i am going to try this. any issues to be aware of? about where did you make the cut?
i might move the shifter to the other side of the brake lever too: 


not the best pic, but you can see where the shifter is on the bar. going to move it to the "aero" part of the bars, just above the lever. can't remember why i didn't like that. maybe it will be better with out the window.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Not the best pic, but basically I took the shifter apart, removed the little parts for the indicator, and then cut it as flush as possible with a hacksaw. I used some epoxy and a piece of the plastic to fill in the hole, then I ended up grinding it a bit to make it flatter. 

I moved the brake lever inboard of the shifter, gave me way better braking position in my bars.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

sweet. thanks for the pic and details. can't want to hack that SOB off this weekend. i remembered that i put the shifter on the 'main/grip' part of the hbar after trying both cause the window got in the way of putting my hand on the 'aero' part of the bar.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

so, as I was riding home yesterday, i re-thunk my strategy. i like the triggers being right there, it's just the triggers are too long that the paddles are obtrusive. The window still has to go cause it makes a rattley sound that annoys my. Everything else on the bike is silent cept that. So i am going to shorten the triggers and cut the window this weekend. Hopefully i won't eff it up. I will be armed with a dremel, plenty of cutting discs (one-second cuts, i hear) and a variety of beers that i scored from the Rogue garage sale today (glad i took the dummy in). and the best part - the wife is having girls night out on Sat.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

the shifter mod when super smooth. the lever hack makes the trigger/hbar combo about 100% better. . for the window hole, i cut a small piece of the protective foam from the frame packing to stuff in and then topped it with silicone. 
tools: hack saw, dremel, fine sandpaper, silicone, vise 
beer: rogue brutal bitter, YSB, double dead guy. 
here are a couple photos:


----------

